# أسلوب ولغة هذا الكاتب رائعين/ رائعان حقا



## Karim nim

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله أتمنى أن تكونوا بخير
من فضلكم

في هذه الجملة هل نستخدم
رائعين أم رائعان:  
أسلوب ولغة هذا الكاتب رائعين/ رائعان حقا

مع خالص تحياتي


----------



## elroy

*رائعان*، بما أن الكلمة خبر مرفوع


----------



## Karim nim

شكرا جزيلا على التوضيح


----------

